# Ethernet Controller driver for HP Laptop



## eny (Nov 22, 2008)

I am having a really hard time trying to find the driver for this controller, I already tried HP Support and Drivers page and the drivers that they have listed under Network (7 of them) don't work, my laptop is a compaq nx9010, any suggestions? Thanks


----------



## blah789 (Aug 25, 2008)

I'm looking at all the network drivers for the nx9010 on the HP page, but all of them are wireless except one, the one that says "National Semiconductor DP83815/816 10/100 MacPhyter NDIS 5.0 Miniport Driver for Windows 2000/XP"
http://h20000.www2.hp.com/bizsuppor...&swLang=8&mode=2&taskId=135&swItem=ob-15627-1
Did you try that one specifically?


----------



## eny (Nov 22, 2008)

Yes, I did and did not work.


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

Hi Eny,
Can you go to the Device Manager. Post anything that is in error (yellow !).
Also Right click on the error>Properties>Details Tab.
Post the DEV/VEN numbers you see.
Bill


----------

